# Help



## boodog2 (Jul 26, 2019)

Irrigation zone 2 stopped working. Receive error code. Took zone 1 which works and attached to zone 2 terminal. Works fine so I am assuming controller is ok. Took zone 2 and attached to zone 1 . Does not work. So I assume it is either wiring or solenoid but I attached zone 2 wire to 3 9v volt batteries and system works. Called Rain Bird support and they are stumped. Any ideas?


----------



## wafflesngravy (Apr 8, 2019)

Do you have a multimeter to test the wiring? If it's direct burial a critter might have found it and had lunch. Been there, done that.


----------



## boodog2 (Jul 26, 2019)

Thanks, that makes sense but I am not connecting the batteries directly to the solenoid. I haven't a clue where the solenoid is located. Connected batteries to wire at the controller. I would think if there was a break in the wire it would not work.


----------

